# Fish ID: Permit or Pompano?



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

for sure not a pompano


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

That's a permpano. Very rare. Congrats.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Looks like a baby permit....was he caught off the beach?


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Looks like a baby Permit, according to this article:

https://fishbites.com/identifying-permit-vs-pompano/

"The body of a juvenile permit is deeper than that of a pompano of similar length; also, the anal fin of the juvenile permit is orange."


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

LowTideFly said:


> Fish ID Please:
> 
> I say permit, of course


Permit


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Palometa?

https://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/saltwater/jacks/palometa/


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

I knew it wasn’t a palometa bc it was missing the stripes and the phins were much shorter


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

pete_paschall said:


> Looks like a baby Permit, according to this article:
> 
> https://fishbites.com/identifying-permit-vs-pompano/
> 
> "The body of a juvenile permit is deeper than that of a pompano of similar length; also, the anal fin of the juvenile permit is orange."


Also, looks like the dorsal and anal fins are pretty well in line with each other, as well as a little longer than you'd expect on a pompano.

Congrats on your permit


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice micro perm.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Juvi perm


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Slab Permit


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Learners permit


----------



## Dave Nickles (Feb 3, 2018)

bjtripp83 said:


> Learners permit


OK, now that's funny right there!

Nice Permit for sure.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowTideFly said:


> Fish ID Please:
> 
> I say permit, of course


Definitely a small perm!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowTideFly said:


> I knew it wasn’t a palometa bc it was missing the stripes and the phins were much shorter


They also have longer fins!

Never seen a palometa in Florida. Only in the Caribbean.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

The thing that threw me off a bit was in the one pic it only has a single nostril where permit have 2 nostrils (nares).

However, if you look closely you can start to see the separation within that nostril it seems it just hasn't fully developed and split. I went and found a picture of the smallest one I've ever caught and on that one the nares had just *barely* separated. It must have been just a few weeks older than this one.

Congrats!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think the big eyes make it a permit not a pomp


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if it tastes good it a pompano.


----------

